# Turnips 400 (Free entry) Closed



## TheUnspokenDream (May 6, 2020)

Pm for Dodo code


----------



## minnew (May 6, 2020)

PM sent!


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 6, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 6, 2020)

What they said lol.


----------



## Bailz (May 6, 2020)

pm sent!


----------



## Bucky42 (May 6, 2020)

Really busy and can't get through. Hopefully I will be able to soon.


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 6, 2020)

Closed atm


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 6, 2020)

Bump

Open


----------



## jacksparrow (May 6, 2020)

Hey buddy, I will do 6 runs and I will tip you each time when I come, is that ok? Thanks


----------



## Lucyme (May 6, 2020)

Can I visit please? 

You sent me the dodo earlier but it was too busy to visit


----------



## mimiamei (May 6, 2020)

PM sent !


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2020)

Can I come? One trip only


----------



## Jillenium (May 6, 2020)

Sent u a dm


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 22, 2020)

Bump

Pm for dodo

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

Now 8.08 am UK time


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jun 26, 2020)

Open

Bump


----------



## MooCow (Jun 26, 2020)

TheUnspokenDream said:


> Pm for Dodo code


Could i xome please


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jun 26, 2020)

4xd94


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jul 9, 2020)

Bump 400

90 mins only 

Code below 
Hjtvn


----------

